# drivers needed for DELL 1737 studio for windows XP, trying dual boot vista/XP?



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am trying dual booting on my dell studio 1737 which already have windows vista in it. I need drivers for my windows XP installation. Could anybody please help me in this. I have tried dell website and drivers CD that came with this system. I found few drivers on the CD but still have't found for audio, VGA and Wireless adaptor.Any help will appreciated 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Run PC Wizard 2008 or Everest in your Vista. From there get the details of each component (i.e. audio, video and Wireless). With the details that you have search the internet and may be you can get the drivers for XP.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Check on the sites of the manufacturers of the individual components. For example, if your wireless adaptor is manufactured by broadcom, go to broadcom's website and look for drivers there.


----------

